# Shannon Campbell Wins King of the Hammers UTV Race



## VS_Goose

*Polaris racers take top five spots
*
This year’s King of the Hammers (KOH) saw 75 side-by-sides, with most being Polaris RZRs, lining up for the toughest off-road race in the world. When the dust settled, RZRs would take the top five spots and seven of the top 10.

This year’s KOH was a family affair with newly signed Polaris Factory Racer Shannon Campbell taking “The Hammer,” and his son Wayland finishing second. Shannon’s daughter Bailey also raced going toe-to-toe with her father in the beginning of the race. She ended up finishing 15th. All three raced RZR XP Turbo EPS vehicles. Shannon dominated the race and finished almost 15 minutes ahead of Wayland.

“My RZR is one of the most incredible vehicles I’ve ever driven,” said Shannon Campbell. “It is much more-nimble on the KOH course than my Ultra 4 truck.”

Check out the article here: Shannon Campbell Wins King of the Hammers UTV Race


----------

